# Show me your boys



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Show off your Dominate male! I'll show ya mine if you show me yours 

So I did do a little photoshop to the picture....but who doesn't...lol

My Dominate Greshakei


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Long as ya dont mess with the color (ie, only brightness/contrast to match real life)... photo editing should be fine.

I'll get some pics of my Kenyi and Ice Blue soon. 
Course, mine are kinda small, 2.5"-3"

The rest of mine are too little to tell male/female.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Glaneon said:


> Long as ya dont mess with the color (ie, only brightness/contrast to match real life)... photo editing should be fine.
> 
> I'll get some pics of my Kenyi and Ice Blue soon.
> Course, mine are kinda small, 2.5"-3"
> ...


Ya I didn't mess with the color, I was trying to get the fish to "pop" a little bit more with a solid black background, this picture really doesn't do him justice, when he really flashes his colors the purple is much bolder and vibrant...I'm still kinda new with photoshop stuff but I still think I did pretty good....lol....*besides that, I think this thread was a epic failure * I guess no one has dominate males in thier tanks...lol.....come'on people I wanna see some fish opcorn:


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Cynotilapia afra (nkhata bay)









Cynotilapia sp. hara 
(too bad I was focusing on the rock here! Still a good shot)


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

WOW Kanorin...good looking Cyno's.....BTW, I think your Msobo on your avatar looks great as well :thumb:


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

My dominant saulosi showing off to one of the ladies:










kevin


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

=D> My hats off to you both... for beautiful fish & great pics. I just can't take good pics of my fish & it doesn't help that my kids always have my camera borrowed :x

esparzar1,
I've never had any greshaki. Don't think I've ever even seen any in LFSs around me. Honestly, I've never wanted any either because the pics I've seen of them, well, they just didn't impress me. I gotta tell ya, that's one stunning fish you have there though. It reminds me of that metal, can't think of the name of it... it has all the colors of the rainbow in it... titanium (maybe)?

Kanorin,
I'm no expert by a long shot but I think your c. afra & hara pics are excellent examples of what males of good quality, & fish that are well taken care of should look like :thumb:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Ooops, sorry ridley25,
Your pic wasn't there when I posted. Great looking Salousi ! Another species I've never seen in real life.


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

Three different tanks with Malawis ...

This greshakei (I've been told he's hybrid) is boss of his tank.









D. compressiceps. Usually a nice guy, but is still the boss breaking up fights and keeping the others in line.









Saulosi. They all think they are dominant!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Kanorin said:


> Cynotilapia afra (nkhata bay)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Cynotilapia afra (nkhata bay) is really nice!


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kanorin said:


> Cynotilapia afra (nkhata bay)


Wow, that is an awesome fish!

What are they compatible with? I'd love to get some of those!

I don't have any dominant males yet, they are all too young.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Kenyi (Metriaclima Lombardoi)









Ice Blue (with white background  )









[F1] Ps. Elongatus Kanchedza


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

The Alpha male....German Red Peacock.


----------



## mbuna77 (Aug 25, 2010)

They are great shots guys. Great looking fish!


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

He's a menace.

Was in a 55 and claimed 1/2 of that tank as his.

Moved to a 125 and he has claimed 1/3 - 3/8 of that tank as his.

Never stops digging.

Has the red fluorite substrate dug down to the under current filter trying to get under the base rocks.


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Rules the 55


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

My dom. flavus in my old tank... wish I owned a better camera :lol:


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Blue Regal in my all-male peacock / hap tank. He's very rarely involved in a fight, but I think that's because everyone else is afraid of him.









This lwanda is second in command


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango) Red fin










Still not fully colored Red Empress #2 in the pecking order


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Great pictures of the big boys =D> keep'em coming opcorn:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

My Lwanda male in quarantine-










My dominant borleyi kadango (recently sold) -










my dominant Lab (need to get a better pic he's done some growing) -










My dominant Synodontis multipunctatus (I have 2 pairs and he bullies the smaller male follows the females everywhere) -










Abn male -


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Found a pic of my young polit
sorry about the poor quality


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Offspring of a Venustus breed I did:


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is my Taiwan Reef 

http://s1111.photobucket.com/albums/h47 ... nReef1.jpg

That was when he was younger and before I added rockwork to the aquarium
This one is current:

http://s1111.photobucket.com/albums/h47 ... anReef.jpg

And my Deep Water Hap 

http://s1111.photobucket.com/albums/h47 ... 01455a.jpg

and without so much glare...

http://s1111.photobucket.com/albums/h47 ... 01452c.jpg

ok... I tried to insert it through the text box thing, and it didnt work, hopefully you guys can just look at them through the links :/


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

here is a couple pics of my petrotilapia sp. microgalana nkhata bay


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

kyboy said:


> Found a pic of my young polit
> sorry about the poor quality


I love the look of these!


----------



## guti9512 (Oct 16, 2010)

my greshakei is the boss of tank owns half of tank and once killed two Pseudotropheus snow white in one day while he was breeding will post pics soon


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

need a better cam than my phone  but here goes

my young male lithobates and baenschi










and dom male demasoni


----------



## PGA material (Apr 3, 2003)

venustus








male moorii








male OB peacock








male hap








Ill put some more later


----------



## PiePuncher (Feb 1, 2005)

How many you want...lol 

Taiwan Reef









German Red









OB Peacock









Not Malawi but Dominate Male









Tanzania Liuli


----------



## PiePuncher (Feb 1, 2005)

I did not use photoshop on any of the photos, no need to......









Sunshine Peacock


----------



## Ben-Jammin (Aug 11, 2010)

My male Aul. Rubescens "Ruby Red"


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

Walteri









Baenschi


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

The big boys who have outgrown the 90 are waiting for the new 125 to finish cycling :dancing:.


















































































Young Maleri growing out a bit more in my 75










BTW - no photoshop on any of these.

For a little photoshop, from when my Taiwan Reef was dominant in a 40 while he was getting a bit larger for the big boy tank.


----------



## kevin gutierrez (Dec 2, 2010)

My Dominate Greshakei


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Goofboy just convinced me to start a Hap/peacock tank as soon as I can :drooling:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Goofboy just convinced me to start a Hap/peacock tank as soon as I can :drooling:


 

New boy in the house Aulonocara koningsi Mbenji 'Blue Regal'


----------



## Christoffer (Jun 23, 2009)

Hongie "Super red" dominant male


----------



## Christoffer (Jun 23, 2009)

Here are some more 








Pseudotropheus elongatus mpanga









Aulonocara Firefish









Hongie "Super red" fry









protomelas taeniolatus









Otopharynx lithobates









Protomelas "white lips" mdoka


----------

